# Critque this boer doe



## BRBG7 (Oct 17, 2013)

Here is a two year old boer doe what are her strong points and weaknesses?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

There is no picture


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Only one picture came through and it wasn't a very good picture to judge a goat by.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

None of the pictures are working for me, maybe try uploading them again?


----------



## BRBG7 (Oct 17, 2013)

Here are the pics again





















can you see all three pictures?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I can see the last one now, but not the first 2


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

None of them are showing for me.


----------



## BRBG7 (Oct 17, 2013)

My connection must be bad because of the storm right now, but here they are again.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I can' see them either. I get red X's


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

:lol: Still not showing.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

None of them are showing up now. If you want you can email them to me and I'll post them. 
[email protected] that's my email, it's on my website so it's ok if everyone see it.


----------



## BRBG7 (Oct 17, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> None of them are showing up now. If you want you can email them to me and I'll post them.
> [email protected] that's my email, it's on my website so it's ok if everyone see it.


 I emailed them to you hopefully you will have better luck than me


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

You can email them to me too. I prefer to get critique pics through email anyway... makes them easier to look at since im usually on my phone. [email protected]


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Here they are, hopefully!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I see them! Haha. Ok, she looks fairly wide, but I would like to see her topline/rump more level, and have large length of body. She does have nice bone structure, excellent brisket, and good body capacity. I would like to see her have a more feminine neck.


----------

